# Hochbecken aus Holz?



## cyberpete (14. März 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Erst mal eine kleine Vorstellung:

Bin neu hier, Besitzer eines kleinen Reihenhauses (mit kleinem Garten) und bin nachdem ich im letzten Jahr die Holzterasse gebaut habe und alle meine Flipper im Keller gereinigt habe auf der Suche nach einem neuen Projekt. Da ich schon immer Wasserverrückt war dachte ich es wäre mal Zeit für was neues.

Ein richtiger Teich ist schon aufgrund der Grundstücksgröße nicht drin und wegen des neuen Nachwuchses mir zu gefährlich.
Also habe ich über ein Hochbecken nachgedacht.
Die Form soll rechteckig sein, Größe 2x1m ca. 90 cm tief. Ich will keine Kois halten, sondern ein paar Wasserpflanzen mit Sprinbrünnchen drin.

Über das mauern eines Beckens habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht aber verworfen. Aufgrund des Untergrunds im Garten ist da ein max. Aushub (ohne Schwergerät) von 20 cm drinn. Damit bekomme ich aber keine frostfreie Bodenplatte hin. Deshalb kam mir die Idee mit Holz.
Also im Grunde sowas: 
Ich habe natürlich schon die Archivsuche bemüht, aber gamcht hat sowas glaube ich noch nicht.
Natürlich stabiler mit Kanthölzern für die Ecken und gespannten Stahlseilen außen.

Nach innen Teichfolie ab Erdboden mit Styropor Platten abgedämmt.

Und jetzt hätte ich gerne eure Einschätzung ob sowas hält und woran ich nicht gedacht habe.
Dabei fältt mir noch eine Frage ein: braucht man für so was einen Regenwasserüberlauf wenns mal wieder ne Woche regnet?

Freue mich auf Antworten!

Peter


----------



## Dr.J (14. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Hallo Peter.

Erstmal HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Forum.

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat einer unserer Mitglieder schon sowas ähnliches gemacht. 

Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, suche ich mal nach dem Beitrag.


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir erst einmal Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns Teichverrückten.... 

zu deinem Projekt:

Warum arbeitest du nicht anstatt mit Schrauben und Stahlseilen wie von dir beschrieben,  mit Gewindestangen????

hab da mal 'ne Zeichnung gemacht......
 

Die Gewindestangen kannst du dann in entsprechenden Abständen platzieren und wenn's sein muss sogar anschließend mit Holzplättchen verdecken so dass man die nicht sieht......

Und du bekommst so auch stabile Ecken.........


----------



## cyberpete (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Moin zusammen!

Also ich habe ie Konstruktionspläne etwas abgewandelt und was schönes gefunden:

http://www.bierkamp.com/zimmerteich.html

Das sollte auch draußen funktionieren.

Irgendwelche Einwände?

Und nach wie vor meine Frage, ob ich einen Überlauf für Regen brauche ???

Peter


----------



## Eugen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Hallo Peter,
die Idee von "Bierkamp" hat was. Bei deinen angedachten 90 cm Tiefe, hab ich allerdings Bedenken bezüglich der Steifigkeit von 2m langen Holzbohlen.
Als Überlauf würde ich unter dem Abschlussbrett etwas ausfräsen. Ob es nötig ist glaub ich mal nicht. Soviel Regen am Stück haben wir doch recht selten. Und wenn,kann mans abschöpfen.

Gruß  Eugen


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Hi Peter

Mit 40 er Bohlen dürfte das zu machen sein. Die Wahl des Holzes ist hier entscheidend. Im Gegensatz zu Eugen sehe ich die weit größere Gefahr in der Verrottung. Auch eine noch so gute Imprägnierung verhindert wohl kaum das sich Wasser in den Fugen sammelt. Und was das speziell im Winter heißt, ich glaube das brauche ich dir nicht zu sagen. Und Holz arbeitet nun mal immer.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Hallo Peter,

vielleicht ist  der Beitrag ja auch noch was für Dich. 
Bilder hat der Ersteller des Themas auch noch in seiner Gallerie (einfach auf seinen Namen klicken, dann findest Du die schon).


----------



## Dr.J (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

@Annett

Das ist genau der Beitrag, den ich gemeint habe. Mir ist nur der Name nicht mehr eingefallen.


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Bidde. 
Ich hab den Namen/Beitrag übers Album wiedergefunden.


----------



## cyberpete (19. März 2007)

*AW: Hochbecken aus Holz?*

Moin zusammen!

Erts mal danke für eure Tips und die Anteilnahme. Wenn ich mir hier eure Projekte ansehe ist das bei mir ja eher die Zwergenlösung.

@Werner 02
Ich denle auch das das mit der Statik kein Problem wird. Was das Verotten angeht ist mir auch klat, dass das ganze keine Lösung für die Ewigkeit sein wird, aber ein paar Jahre sollte das schon halten. Aber die Bewegung des Holzes macht mir auch noch Sorgen!

@Annett
Danke für den Link, da denke ich auch noch drüber nach. Wenn ich das entsprechend so mache, dass hier innen ein Rahmen gebaut wird und innen und außen mit Platten verkleide sollte die Bewegung des Holzes geringer sein.

Mal sehen wie ich mich entscheide.

Für Tips bin ich immer danbar.

LG

Peter


----------

